# Not-Halt-Kreis mit SISTEMA



## fup_safety (11 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage für die SISTEMA-Cracks im Forum.

Ich will die ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme Not-Halt bewerten. Das Problem ist, dass ich sehr viele Aktoren abschalten muss. Das PL des Not-Halt-Kreises sollte ja dem Niveau der anderen SiFus entsprechen. Die Aktoren entsprechen PLc bzw. PLd, z.B. werden Antriebe oder die Druckluft sicherheitsgerichtet abgeschaltet. Durch die Summierung der PFH-Werte ist meine SiFu auf PLa abgestürzt! Kann ich die SiFu evtl. aufteilen z.B. in Not-Halt Antriebe und Not-Halt Druckluft auch wenn der Sensor ( Not-Halt-Befehlsgerät) identisch sind ?

mfg fup_safety


----------



## M-Ott (11 Juli 2014)

Jeder einzelne Aktor ergibt eine separat zu berechnende Sicherheitsfunktion. Dass ein gemeinsamer "Sensor" (Not-Halt-Taster) vorhanden ist, tut nichts zur Sache.
Sprich:

1. SiFu: Not-Halt-Taster - Auswertung - Antrieb 1
2. SiFu: Not-Halt-Taster - Auswertung - Antrieb 2
3. Sifu: Not-Halt-Taster - Auswertung - Antrieb 3
.
.
.
.
X. Sifu: Not-Halt-Taster - Auswertung - Ventil 1
.
.
.
etc.


----------



## Safety (11 Juli 2014)

Das sollte Dir alles beantworten.
http://www.wirautomatisierer.de/c/d...-2d20-4ac6-85dc-0799477671fe&groupId=32536721
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/sicherheitsfunktionen.pdf


----------

